# Fiat Ducato Reverse light u/s



## Nosha (Nov 26, 2007)

Just had my first warrenty claim! Reverse light stopped working, check bulb, after a very long search (handbook does not list a fuse for reverse light) found that the circuit is supplied via the ignition fuse F31 found in L/H fuse box by glove box - ok. Phoned dealer "It'll be the gearbox switch, they all do that!"

If you have to buy one at least they're only £9.06 plus 12mins @ £80/hr to fit, so an all up bill of around £30.

Now the only question they wouldn't answer is "Will I need one of these EVERY 14mths/10k miles?" As that's all this lasted!


----------



## etsbigal (Mar 11, 2008)

*Reversing lights mall Functioning.*

Hi there Nosha. I had the same problem on my 03 Transit truck. I nearly used
all of my 15amp blue fuses, being to lazy to scrabble under the vehicle to locate switch on gearbox. I might have been just lucky but by removing  both rear lenses & removing bulbs which looked as good as the day they were fitted as was with both interior units (no water  ingress)  I fitted new bulbs & so far, have had no more trouble, hoping problem sorted. Got to be worth a try. Best of luck, Alan & Bobbie


----------



## cipro (Mar 11, 2008)

Never had this problem yet


----------

